# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες

## haris_216

φαντάζομαι ότι λίγο πολύ όλοι εδώ μέσα ξέρουν πόσο λίγο ενθουσιάζονται οι γυναίκες μας με το χόμπυ μας. είτε αυτό λέγεται ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, επισκευές ή συλλογή μηχανημάτων (παλιών ή νέων).
ανάμεσα στα άλλα έχω ένα ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες schaub lorenz. για την ακρίβεια δεν είναι απλό ραδιόφωνο αλλά πρόκειται για εκείνα τα έπιπλα που είχαν ραδιόφωνο, πικάπ και ηχεία όλα μαζί. καθώς το εν λόγω αντικείμενο πιάνει σημαντικό χώρο στο σπίτι, υπήρξε πηγή διαφωνίας καθώς η γυναίκα μου το προτιμάει στο...υπόγειο κι εγώ στο σπίτι (η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δεν χωρούσε στο σπίτι και τώρα πια δεν ταιριάζει και με τα έπιπλα αλλά δεν της το λέω!!!). με τα πολλά αποφάσισα να το πουλήσω. δυστυχώς όταν πήγα να το δοκιμάσω, ενώ είναι όλα σε άψογη κατάσταση (έπιπλο και συσκευές) είδα ότι δεν δουλεύει. ανοίγοντας το πίσω πάνελ βρήκα μια καμμένη ασφάλεια. θέλω να την αντικαταστήσω αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ασφάλεια είναι (να τονίσω ότι είμαι αρκτά ερασιτέεχνης στα ηλεκτρονικά)
η ασφάλεια πάνω έχει κάποια στοιχεία αλλά δεν είναι πολύ καθαρά. γράφει κάτι σαν JNG (ή JMG) μετά έχει κάτι σαν 0.6 (ή 0.5) και μετά ένα 250. το τελευταίο είναι και το μόνο καθαρό. υπάρχει περίπτωση ολόκληρο μηχάνημα 50ετίας να θέλει μισό αμπέρ ασφάλεια; ή είναι κάτι άλλο; η αλήθεια είναι ότι το καλώδιο ρεύματος το οποίο και δεν έχει αλλαχτεί ποτέ (τουλάχιστον όσο το έχω εγώ) είναι αρκετά ψιλό και συνηγορεί προς την πλευρά της μικρής κατανάλωσης. το μηχάνημα είναι schaub lorenz όπως είπα και είναι το μοντέλο ballerina 571
οποαιδήποτε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## Thanos10

Αν γραφει 0,6Α τα 250νειναι η ταση της ασφαλειας.
Αυτο εχει και πικ-απ αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## haris_216

ευχαριστώ πολύ θάνο για την άμεση απάντηση
μόλις τώρα είδα και το σχηματικό από ένα ballerina 59-1 και έχει κι εκεί 0.6 Α. αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να μπει κανονική ασφάλεια ή βραδείας. υπάρχει κα΄ποιος λόγος;
ναι έχει και πικάπ δίπλα από το ραδιόφωνο και ηχεία από κάτω. είναι κουκλί, αν σου αρέσουν αυτά τα αντικείμενα/εποχή. αλλά δυστυχώς ογκώδες :frown:

----------


## Thanos10

Κατι  θυμαμαι Χαρη,μπορεις να βαλεις μια ασφαλεια απλη.
Ειναι ωραιο μηχανημα.

----------


## p.gabr

χαρη αυτο δεν πετιεται
λοιπον βαλτου μια ιδια ασφαλεια αλλα εαν μπορεις μετρα πρωτα για κανα βραχυκυκλωμα στους ηλεκτρολυτικους στην υψηλη αν δεν τοχεις ξανακανεις παρατατο  
αν την ξανακαψει λυπαμαι θελει μαστορα

----------


## haris_216

σε ευχαριστώ. θα το δοκιμάσω. ανυπομονώ να το ακούσω να ξαναζωντανεύει. ελπίζω μόνο να μην έχει κάτι άλλο γιατί ούτε την πείρα έχω αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι το έτερον μου ήμισυ θα το εκτιμήσει ακόμα λιγότερο αν εκτός από το να το βλέπει πρέπει να το βλέπει και γυρισμένο με τη μούρη στον τοίχο και το πίσω πάνελ ανοιχτό :Smile: 

εννοείται παναγιώτη ότι δεν πετιέται. όπως είπα και παραπάνω το τεστάρησα γιατί θέλω να το δώσω. απλά ανάλογα με το αν δουλεύει ακόμα ή όχι θα καθοριστεί και  το θέμα της τιμής. για περαιτέρω ψάξιμο από μένα δεν παίζει καθώς είμαι μείον σε χρόνο και εμπερία. αν λοιπόν κάψει και αυτή την ασφάλεια ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος πιο μερακλής να ασχοληθεί

(υγ ευχαριστώ για το διάγραμμα. αυτό βρήκα κι εγώ και είδα την ασφάλεια)

----------


## Thanos10

Αν εισαι τυχερος και δεν εχει βλαβη, οι ασφαλειες μετα απο καποιον καιρο θελουν αλλαγη γιατι εξασθενουν.
Αν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση εισαι τυχερος.

----------


## p.gabr

πολυ  σπανιο  αλλα δεν εχει  μαλλον αλλη επιλογη  θανο

----------


## ultra

> Αν εισαι τυχερος και δεν εχει βλαβη, οι ασφαλειες μετα απο καποιον καιρο θελουν αλλαγη γιατι εξασθενουν.


Θανο, μηπως μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω για ποιο λογο οι ασφαλεις εξασθενουν με τον καιρο, μια και δεν το ξερω αυτο?

----------


## haris_216

θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους για το αν τελικά είχα ή όχι τύχη

----------


## haris_216

να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. με δεδομενο την ασφάλεια των 0.6Α δείχνει ότι καταναλώνει σχετικά λιγο ρεύμα. είναι λογικό για ράδιο, πικαπ και ολα αυτά παλιάς τεχνολογίας; αν και μου αρέσουν τα παλιά αντικέιμενα και μαζεύω αρκετά δεν προβληματίστηκα γι' αυτό μέχρι απόψε

----------


## p.gabr

κωστα αυτο που λει ο θανος εχει μια βαση λογικης
εαν παλαιοτερα εχουν θερμανθει αρκετα  τοτε με τα χρονια επερχεται και η οξειδωση. οτι μεταλο και να ειναι γιατι  δεν ειναι και αεροστεγως σφραγισμενες
βαλτου και μεχρι 1Α στην αναγκη οχι ομως μεγαλυτερη

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι 132W ειναι δεν εχει προβλημα μην σε απασχολει αυτο.

----------


## ultra

Παναγιωτη, σε ευχαριστω.

Ειναι κατι που δεν το ηξερα. :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

> Θανο, μηπως μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω για ποιο λογο οι ασφαλεις εξασθενουν με τον καιρο, μια και δεν το ξερω αυτο?


Κωστα μιλαω για τις μικρες σε ρευμα ασφαλειες οπως αυτη 0,6Α οχι για μεγαλες.

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΩΣΤΑ αυτο που λεει ο θανος εχει μια βαση λογικης 

εαν εχει θερμανθει αρκετα παλια τοτε με τα χρονια επερχεται οξειδωση γιατι δεν ειναι αεροστεγως σφραγισμενες

χαρη βαλτου μεχρι 1 αμπ  καλη επιτυχια

----------


## ultra

Θανο, ειναι κατι που δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ως τωρα....

Οτι δηλαδη, η θερμοκρασια, μπορει με τον καιρο να επιφερει και οξειδωση...

Φυσικα, τωρα, ακουγεται απολυτα (φυσιο) λογικο.

----------


## p.gabr

αργει ο server και το διπλογραψα  γιαυτο κωστα καμια φορα  βλεπεις και τις ασφαλειες μαυρισμενες

μια κολλα δενει με το γυαλι και πολες φορες  ξεκολαει

----------


## KOKAR

για δες στο παρακάτω λινκ εαν υπάρχει και το δικό σου ράδιο...

http://www.radiomuseum.org/m/schaub_d_en_1~model.html

----------


## haris_216

ευχαριστώ πολύ κώστα. το είχα δει αυτό το site και το δικό μου μοιάζει λίγο με το ballerina 58 αλλά όχι ακριβώς
να ενημερώσω τους φίλους που με βοήθησαν (όπως είχα υποσχεθεί) ότι άλλαξα την ασφάλεια και άναψε το ράδιο. βέβαια στην πορεία και ψάχνοντας την μπάντα έσπασε (ή βγήκε) το κορδόνι που συνδέει το tuning (με το αντίβαρό του) με την βελόνα αλλά και τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή. συνεπώς τέλος πειράματα. θα μπορούσα να το ψάξω παραπάνω αλλά μια και έχω αποφασίσει να το δώσω είπα να μην κάνω καμιά χαζομάρα.
ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον σας

----------


## Thanos10

Ειδες τελικα ηταν μονο η ασφαλεια οπως σου ειπα.

----------


## haris_216

έτσι δείχνει θάνο, σε ευχαριστώ. βέβαια χρειάζεται περαιτέρω φροντίδα αλλά σε πρώτη φάση είμαι οκ

----------


## haris_216

να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την βιασύνη και την στραβομάρα μου, τώρα μόλις είδα ότι στο πίσω πάνελ μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία αναφέρει και την...ασφάλεια!!! περαστικά μου

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτον τον καιρο επισκευαζω ενα ραδιοφωνο και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα καμμενη ασφαλεια.
Παντος θελουν καποια εξαρτηματα αλλαγες ειδικα οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες και καποιες λυχνιες αν ειναι απαραιτητο.

----------


## KOKAR

> Αυτον τον καιρο επισκευαζω ενα ραδιοφωνο και ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα καμμενη ασφαλεια.
> Παντος θελουν καποια εξαρτηματα αλλαγες *ειδικα οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες* και καποιες λυχνιες αν ειναι απαραιτητο.


τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς να τους αλλάξεις όλους !!
προσοχή ομως στον ηλεκτρολυτικό που έχει μετα την ανόρθωση ( *εάν την ανόρθωση την κάνει με λυχνία* ) να βάλεις την χωρητικότητα την αρχική και ΟΧΙ μεγαλύτερη...
εγω προσωπικά θα τους άλλαζα όλους τους πυκνωτές και οχι μόνο τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς

----------

